# Schecter Damien 7



## nitelightboy (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok, so I just snagged this thing from someone on here and have been playing it for a couple of weeks now. For those that don't know, here are some quick specs for ya:

CONSTRUCTION/SCALE: Bolt-on / 26.5 
BODY: Basswood 
NECK/FINGERBOARD: Maple/Rosewood 
FRETS: 24 X-Jumbo 
INLAYS: Black Pearl Bats 
PICKUPS: EMGhz7-A set 
ELECTRONICS: Vol/Tone/3-Way 
BRIDGE: TOM w/ thru-body 
BINDING: None 
TUNERS: Grover 


Ok, so this is my first extended scale 7 and after about 20 minutes I was very comfortable with it. After opening up the packaging I was surprised by how gorgeous this thing really is. It's a flat black with some pretty wicked bat inlays that just really grab your attention.

Playability:
After playing Ibanez's almost exclusively for several years, I knew that this would be a bit of an adjustment. The neck is definately thicker and wider than an Ibanez, however, it remains very playable and rather comfortable. So far, I really haven't had any trouble switching back and forth between my Ibanez's and this bad boy.
This thing looks like it'd be rather heavy and while it is a tad heavier than I'm used to, I don't see it being a problem in a live performance setting. The balance, as you'd expect from a super strat, is rather good. It's not neck heavy and sits just right across your body.

Sound:
Well, it's not the absolute kill em all kind of sound. With the factory EMG HZ's I can get a pretty solid chugga-chugga type tone, but it leaves a little to be desired. It basically sounds like a slightly muddy passive 81 in the bridge. Not a lot of power and cut, but still usable. I bought this guitar planning on swapping out for the real deal EMG's and still have every intention of doing so, but for those on a budget, the HZ's really aren't too bad.

I'd recommend the Schecter Damien 7 to anybody who's looking for a solid riff master guitar. Lightening fast solos and blazing sweeps really aren't what I'm good at so I'm not sure how well this guitar does that. What it does do.....is some serious sonic mayhem. Just imagine some of the heaviest power chords you've ever heard and they're coming from YOU!!! That's what this beast excels at!!!


----------



## Jerich (Apr 18, 2006)

are you going to switch the pickups? How does the Bat Inlay look ...I heard some guys say they were Iff-y....what did you pay for it?....do you have any photo's yet?

Good Luck with it......


----------



## nitelightboy (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll post some pics hopefully by the weekend. The inlays look good. I was a bit impressed by a guitar in it's price range having some sweet inlays that were NICELY done. Not the best, but pretty damn good.

ANd yes, I do plan on swapping out the pickups. I'm going to put an 81-7 in the bridge and a 707 in the neck since it's already routed for EMG's.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Sounds cool, NLB. Post them pics!


----------



## Steve (Apr 18, 2006)

Can't wait to see the pics... Some people think the Bat inlays look silly, but me.... I like 'em..


----------



## whatthe17 (Dec 5, 2006)

I bought a Schecter Damien 7 back in August and I LOVE it! I haven't had any issues with the EMG HZ's. They sound fine to my ears. I brought it over to a friend's house and let several other guitarists (6 Stringers) play it and not one of them had anything negative to say about it. These are VERY opinionated people too mind you! I like the Bat inlays also.  They could have used the Batman logo and I would have been happy too. Now to find a Batman strap! Having the 7 made me start studying a whole different range of music and has inspired me to work much more on my technique instead of just jamming my favorite songs all the time. The main comments my friends made were how lush and full all the chords sounded. One friend picked it up and was trying out several alternate tunings and played it for about 2 hours straight. I play it while teaching occasionally and my students love the fuller sound while I accompany them. You definitely can't beat this for the price. Of course I'd love to have a Universe but I can't right now so this is the next best thing for me.


----------



## Nipples (Dec 8, 2006)

Heres a pic of my old one, for the thread is worthless without massive pics


----------



## irg7620 (Dec 8, 2006)

is it any harder to play with the 26.5 inch scale compared to the 25.5 inch?


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 8, 2006)

irg7620 said:


> is it any harder to play with the 26.5 inch scale compared to the 25.5 inch?



i couldn't really _feel_ a difference at all, except string guages i were used to felt tighter.


----------



## Juggernaut666 (Dec 23, 2006)

i have 2 of them ..i bought one of them in spring of 2005 and the other in spring 2006...i put locking tuners on them and emg 707's...one in b tuning and the other in A tuning...i love them...i also added something else special in it....that no one else has...its a secret and i wont give that away..


----------



## Tonifreakshow (Mar 9, 2007)

I have one.It did need adjustment.It does weigh a ton.The pickups do suck.It does look sweet.So do the inlays(that why I bought it. )I'm gonna switch to 707s too.


----------



## Spider (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm looking for a lower-budget 7-string to finally get into it. This seems like the best affordable option for under $500.


----------



## jalan (Apr 24, 2007)

For any of you Damien owners, do you find the pickups to have REALLY low output? 

I just bought a b-stock Damien on eBay and, while looks and plays perfect, the tone is atrocious! I tested it against one of my other guitars (Epiphone baritone) and the output is about 1/3 of the Epi... 

I'm wondering if I got a lemon or the pickups are really that weak...?


----------



## longwoodmobb (Jul 14, 2007)

bad chord maybe?


----------



## dicko (Nov 24, 2007)

so...would you recommend this guitar to some one who has NEVER owned a sevenstring?

im thinking of buying this as my first seven...could you PLEASE help me out...


----------



## nitelightboy (Nov 24, 2007)

I've been playing guitar for 12 years and 7's for a number of years. It's my main axe. So yes, I would recommend it. Especially if you don't mind swapping out the pickups. I popped in a pair of 707s in mine and they just absolutely SCREAM and blow the hell out of the stock pickups.


----------



## dicko (Dec 7, 2007)

cool.....do u really need big hands to play schecters?i heard that they are huge [both wider and thicker]....is this true ?

ive been playing jackson 6ers so....will that matter....and i agree....emgs kick arse![active ones...i used 81s in my rhoads...]

rock on!


----------



## Wotan (Jan 11, 2008)

I have small hands and have a Schecter 7 and have no problems with the size of the neck. In fact, I find it more playable than my Strat was.


----------



## Galius (Jan 14, 2009)

I own a Damien 7 that I bought right when they were released. Its been taking the abuse thats for sure. I replaced the passive bridge with an EMG 81-7 and left the neck pickup as a dummy since I only use the bridge. I love how simple the guitar looks witht he finish and plus the matte finish isnt getting too polished looking from wear at certain areas like my matte black Les Paul 7 is doing. Also the bridge on my Les Paul is wearing down from my hand because its alot cheaper. So far the hardware on the Damien is showing slightly any wear-down after having more play than my LP. Even if it does need a pickup upgrade its worth buying and buying a pickup to upgrade.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 14, 2009)

Where the hell were you guys when I was looking to ge one of hese??  I love the looks of the Damien Models. I think I might still get the Damien FR soon


----------



## djentasbawlz (Mar 14, 2010)

i own this guitar myself, definitely the best seven for under 800 dollars. and for passive pickups the emgs really put out. 10 out of 10.


----------



## Kidneythief (May 30, 2010)

I'm looking forward to check this out...

Would you guys recommend it to someone new to 7 strings?


----------



## Sephael (Mar 21, 2011)

I have the FR version, but here are some pics


----------



## Sephael (Mar 21, 2011)

Probably the only real fault with the guitar design is the cutout to reach the last few frets, for all the ease of access to them it might have well been a 22 fret neck.


----------

